# From an old geezer........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Seems I've been called that some lately. Maybe its my choice of guns, not my age?

Thes two Ruger .44 Magnums have been among my favorite over the years:










And, this .44 Special has been my "American Express Gun" for over a year now. ("American Express"~never leave home without it)

And this is my carry rig, a Bob Mernickle holster:



















So, maybe they're old fashioned, but they get the job done. What do I need with fifteen rounds at a time?

Bob Wright

(Whoops! Got my photos reversed!)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

While they sure wouldn't be my first or seventh choice for carry, they are darn beautiful!


----------

